# Collection Descriptions *Update* Tailormade Info



## notevenjail (Apr 20, 2005)

Okay Son_risa on LJ posted swatches for some of the collections and the charts have the descriptions so here we go:

*Points of Hue: May 5*
*PowerPoints $13:* 
Buried Treasure – black with yellow pearl, 
Duck – deep rich brown, 
Industry – grey/black with low level pearl, 
Light as Air – pale blue with silver pearl, 
Prussian – navy blue with pearl
*Shadesticks $15: *
Blurberry – deep red/brown, 
Cedarrose – copper with gold glitter, 
Corn – bright yellow gold, 
Fresh Cement – beiged taupe, 
Gracious Me – light silvered pink with silver glitter, 
Overcast – highly frosted white, 
Penny – dark peach with gold pearl, 
Shimmermint – light sea foam green with silver glitter, 
Silverbleu – light silvered blue with silver glitter

*Belle Azure: June 2
Lipstick: $14 – *
Expensivo – Peach nude with low level white pearl, 
Euroflash – magenta with low level white pearl, 
Pink Freeze – light pink with frost, 
Sol – golden honey with frost
*Lipglass: $13.5 – *
Elle – milky white with red pearl, 
Magnetique – bright magenta with blue pearl, 
Rayothon – soft pink with pearl, 
Sexy Sweet – deep orange/honey with pearl
*Eyeshadow: $13 - *
Belle Azure (VP) – Clean electric blue with pearl, 
Elite (VP) – chrome bronze with pearl, 
Goldbit – light peach with white frost, 
Leisuretime (VP) – deep amethyst with pearl, 
Lucky Green (VP) – Pea green with yellow pearl
*Eye Kohl: $13 – *
Blue Yonder – light silver blue with low level pearl, 
Costa Riche – deep brown, 
Resort – deep amethyst plum
*Bronzing Sticks – *
Bronzeray – Shimmering rich bronze with gold nuances, 
Gold Magic – lush golden shimmer, 
Rose d’Or – deep dusty rose shimmer
*Pearlizer Powders –* 
Good as Gold – gold shimmer, 
Hundred Degrees – pink shimmer, 
Quiver – bronze shimmer

*Update* Tailormade
Tailormade (Anniversary Sale): July 15
Glen Plaid: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Check: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Herringbone: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Pinstripe: 190se, 168se, 194se, 252se, 212se

6 cool eyes: swish, print, Summerweight (lustre), Printemps (veluxe), Tailored (veluxe pearl), Well Finished (lustre)
6 warm eyes: Honesty, Vex, Woman of Means (veluxe pearl), French Cuff (lustre), Classic White (frost), Boutique Brown (Satin)
6 cool lips: Sweetie, Syrup, Primped Up [repromote] (lustre), Fashion Card (lustre), Silhouette (frost), Dressing Rose (Lustre)
6 warm lips: O, Fresh Moroccan, Haute Profile, Faddish (gloss), fastidious (lustre), tortoise shell (gloss)


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh man...May is gonna be a bad month for me :\
I have to have all the shadesticks :X
Any ideas if theyre perm or LE?


Pearlizer powders? They sound amazing....I guess thats what those little jars are...COOL

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 20, 2005)

I heard the shadesticks/new powerpoints are permanent.....I hope


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 20, 2005)

Ugh just to rant I HATE when MAC reuses names, especially for different products!! Expensive and pink freeze lipsticks? Now my excell charts are gonna be crazy and make me think Im crazy for having a pink freeze e/s and l/s ... end rant

I can only rule out one thing from Belle Azure - goldbit which I already have...Everything else I MUST have.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm quoting Son-Risa on this, so I hope she doesn't mind me posting it in here:

 Quote:

 *So I hade update today. I had already seen the update book and wasn't all that excited about the summer collections, but in person - they're gorgeous. Not really feeling D'Bohemia too much (aside from La Mode lipstick, D'Bohemia eyeshadow, Beaute lipglass and Deckchair pigment), but I understand the concept behind the collection. Belle Azure on the other hand, I fell in love with. I guess I'm just a sucker for vibrant colors. The bronzing sticks and Pearlizers are AMAZING. I was expecting the bronzing sticks to be a little greasy like the colouring sticks were. But no! My trainer used me as the model for Belle Azure and used Rose d'Or on my cheeks and Hundred Degrees as my highlight and it was just gorgeous. The bronzing sticks are of course emollient based but they dry to an almost powdery finish. The new shadsticks and powerpoints also surprised me. They seem different from the other ones. Maybe because the testers were brand new, but they were much easier to work with and some of them have fine glitter in them. C-Squeeze, although it's a tiny collection is my favorite. Both shadows, lipglasses and the new lipstick are so rich in color - I want them to be permanent. 2 things I haven't heard anyone talk about are the asian exclusive collection, Lustrevision and Nordstrom's anniversary - Tailormade. Normally, I despise lustre shadows, but these are sooo friggin' pretty and easy to work with. Full color payoff without the flakes. Now I just need to find someone to cp them for me! Tailormade is sooooooooooooooo cute. I'm not completely positive I understood correctly, but I *think* you can choose the outside of your palette and what you want in it. They're covered in fabric prints of houndstooth, pinstripes and herringbone. 2 eyeshadow palettes (each with 4 LE colors and 2 permanent), 2 lip palettes, a slim mirror, 2 iridescent pressed powder compacts and brush sets. And for the first time, customers have a choice of what brushes they want in the brush set. Some come with a foundation brush, some don't. I believe there's 4 different combos to choose from. And so this isn't all text, here's some swatches . . . The lighting isn't the greatest and I didn't capture the full shine or glitter of all the products but you get the idea.
* 
 

My questions about this new info are:

Is Pink Freeze Lipstick a re-release of the old pink freeze lipstick, and is it permanent


In previous years the Nordstrom exclusives have also been Bay exclusives, will the Tailormade collection be available at Bay stores as well?

Also can you explain a little more about C-Squeezed?

Anyone know the answeres to those?[/quote]


----------



## Arlossiel (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there has been a Pink Freeze lipstick before, actually.

Also, thanks so much for posting this!  I think I'm most looking forward to the bronzing sticks, judging by the swatches that were posted.


----------



## user2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nonono I havent seen it....OMG I'm gonna be sooo broke!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 20, 2005)

I sense extreme poverty in my near future,......


----------



## flo (Apr 20, 2005)

thank god i have my birthday in may so I can ask for all this. woooo.


----------



## user2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank God the Shadesticks will be permanent! So I can afford my holidays and MAC (maybe....)


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Ugh just to rant I HATE when MAC reuses names, especially for different products!! Expensive and pink freeze lipsticks? Now my excell charts are gonna be crazy and make me think Im crazy for having a pink freeze e/s and l/s ... end rant_

 
You put your makeup collection in Excel too?!  All my friends think I am absolutely nuts for doing that, but I just say, "Hey, it's a good way to keep track of what I have and how much my collection is worth."


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 20, 2005)

the pink powder sounds nice


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks for the information. WoW thats a lot of mac stuff. Thx


----------



## banana (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm interested in seeing costa riche eye kohl.  I'm hoping it won't have red tones like teddy.  I like the descriptions for the powerpoint colours but I'm hopeless at applying any kind of pencil liner other than kohl.  I also want to see belle azure eyeshadow... I want to find the perfect blue!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi,

Do you have the link to Son-Risa's post? I've been searching LJ and I haven't found it.

Tia!


----------



## spyderfly10 (Apr 21, 2005)

oh my goodness: broke!!! it all sounds so wonderful and barely any time for a break from bohemia to this eek!


----------



## roxybc (Apr 21, 2005)

So Son_Risa replied to my questions:

Is Pink Freeze Lipstick a re-release of the old pink freeze lipstick, and is it permanent 

In previous years the Nordstrom exclusives have also been Bay exclusives, will the Tailormade collection be available at Bay stores as well? 

Also can you explain a little more about C-Squeezed? 


and the answers are:

 Quote:

 *- It's the old pink freeze, brought back for this collection and it's LE.

- No it's nordstrom's anniversary collection and is only available at Nordstrom's

C-Squeeze is a citrus inspired collection. There's a new LE fragrance (or "Hue" as MAC is starting to call it's fragrances), 3 eyeshadows - Sunsplosion - reddish orange with pearl [veluxe pearl], Orange Tangent - Light yellow/orange with gold pearl [frost] and Bronze eyeshadow - which already exsists, 2 lipglasses - Ola Mango! - Light Orange with high level gold shimmer, and Pink Grapefruit - Deep Firey Orange with golden shimmer, and 3 lipsticks - fetish and meltdown - which already exsist and Vibrant O - frosted bright orange [frost] * 
 
[/quote]


----------



## PinkShell21 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey thanks fr the info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WTH w/Leisure Time?! I have this from the Eden Rocks (?) collection came out and it looks like Amber Lights (bronzey/gold) not amethyst looking at at all!


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 21, 2005)

YAY for C-Squeeze! I'm really excited for that :0


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 21, 2005)

C Squeeze will look great with a tan! Aghhh, there goes the tax check I saved,......


----------



## martygreene (Apr 21, 2005)

Are the tailormade brushes going to be sold individually like the Diana ones were, or are these going to be sold in sets? If sets, the brush groupings seem odd to me.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh man I am gonna be soooooooo broke...I can see it now..


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the updated information!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Are the tailormade brushes going to be sold individually like the Diana ones were, or are these going to be sold in sets? If sets, the brush groupings seem odd to me._

 
I was wondering about that too, especially since the Pinstripe set seems to differ from the rest.


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 21, 2005)

I think either the sets come like that or you can mix and match. They're not sold separately though.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 21, 2005)

*faints*

I want the lipglass and shadows..


----------



## Brianne (Apr 21, 2005)

Ai yi yi...I think I need to be working a LOT of overtime so I have mucho $$$ for these collections, because otherwise I'd go broke.  Belle Azure has new VP shadows!!!!!  *faints* I cannot WAIT.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 21, 2005)

About the Tailor made brush sets, Son_Risa posted the brush sets will contain the following:

 Quote:

 *Glen Plaid: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Check: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Herringbone: 129se, 219se, 239se, 266se, 316se
Pinstripe: 190se, 168se, 194se, 252se, 212se * 
 

The palletes will contain:

 Quote:

 *6 cool eyes: swish, print, Summerweight (lustre), Printemps (veluxe), Tailored (veluxe pearl), Well Finished (lustre)

6 warm eyes: Honesty, Vex, Woman of Means (veluxe pearl), French Cuff (lustre), Classic White (frost), Boutique Brown (Satin)

6 cool lips: Sweetie, Syrup, Primped Up [repromote] (lustre), Fashion Card (lustre), Silhouette (frost), DRessing Rose (Lustre)

6 warm lips: O, Fresh Moroccan, Haute Profile, Faddish (gloss), fastidious (lustre), tortiseshell (gloss)
*


----------



## solardame (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a good thing none of us need to eat!

Seriously though, this is all sooo exciting and at the same time very depressing because I'd love have atleast a third of what's listed but I know better... It won't happen.


----------



## roxybc (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG!!  I just looked up all the brushes in the pin stipe set and I WANT them!!!  Most of the brushes in the sets are different from the previous brush sets! 


I really hope that this set will be available at Bay stores like the previous summer Nordstrom collection (ie: printout).  I know Son_Risa said no, but I hope she just isn't aware they are available at Bay stores cuz she's in the US, so wasn't informed about it. :crosses fingers:


----------



## MacLover (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG~I'm already broke fixing my car.  Now i'm gonna be broke buying MAC!

I wish they would give you some time between collections, and not release them so close together.


----------



## Alison (Apr 22, 2005)

Any idea if the aniversery collection will be available in Canada?


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 22, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything about the Asian exclusive Lustrevision collection? I've seen swatches on LJ, but it doesn't say what types of products they are. Someone on this board said many of the items will be at Pro stores here. I'm curious because I'm going to Japan this summer, so I want to know what exclusives I can get.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Has anyone heard anything about the Asian exclusive Lustrevision collection? I've seen swatches on LJ, but it doesn't say what types of products they are. Someone on this board said many of the items will be at Pro stores here. I'm curious because I'm going to Japan this summer, so I want to know what exclusives I can get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They're lustre eyeshadows I believe?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

DUUUUUDDDDEEEE!! I CAN'T TAKE IT!!!!!  (PASSES OUT FROM SHEER EXCITEMENT)


----------



## Krystle (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG....the more details I learn...the more I WANT IT ALL!!!!!  I cant wait to get the pinstripe brush set!!!  That is a great set of brushes and a few that I am wanting!!  I guess I will have to wait a couple more months....aughghgh


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 22, 2005)

Awwwwwwww...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to cry, no Nordstrom in Canada!! And I REALLY want that PinStripe brush set!! And the 2 eye palette, maybe, if I can see a pic before.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Awwwwwwww...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want to cry, no Nordstrom in Canada!! And I REALLY want that PinStripe brush set!! And the 2 eye palette, maybe, if I can see a pic before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
prettykitty, if u see some that u like i can do a cp for you... there's a nordstrom not even 10 minutes from my house


----------



## roxybc (Apr 22, 2005)

/\ Can I maybe take you up on that offer if the sets aren't available at the Bay in  Canada??


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG... at least I still have time to save for tailormade.... but oh my!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 22, 2005)

ops:  Thanks Juneplum, you're so sweet, I'll send you a mail when I'll know if I want it or not. (I'll buy it at The Bay if I can, because I have a PPID card.... But I don't know if I can use it at The Bay)


----------



## banana (Apr 22, 2005)

Every time they release a brush set and palettes I regret not getting one.  But it just seems like so much money to spend at once...


----------



## Arlossiel (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Every time they release a brush set and palettes I regret not getting one.  But it just seems like so much money to spend at once..._

 
I'm exactly the same way.  I've never bought a palette in store because I can't justify spending $40 on one thing, although technically if I bought four shadows it'd be around $60 anyway, so I think it's more perception than anything.  But these ones sound too good to pass up!  I just hope The Bay gets them in, too ...


----------



## k_dimensional (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow, I'm sooo excited about the Nordies anniversary stuff! Especially the brush sets. *drool* Why does MAC have to always put out stuff I want? =( I'm already so broke.


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 23, 2005)

The Belle Azure collection looks so lovely.

I am lemming
Expensivo l/s
Sexy sweet l/g
Goldbit e/s
Leisure time e/s

I am also desperate for the Beau e/s quad


----------

